# Going back to CS



## Winningminds (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone know the policy about leaving a CS department and then going back to CS? I've been told before that you can still lateral back for a set amount of years; heard as few as 5 and most being 10. Just figured I would check here before going through the process of contacting CS. I left CS just under 3 years ago.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Winningminds said:


> Anyone know the policy about leaving a CS department and then going back to CS? I've been told before that you can still lateral back for a set amount of years; heard as few as 5 and most being 10. Just figured I would check here before going through the process of contacting CS. I left CS just under 3 years ago.


You can return within 5 years. Obviously your former department is not required to take you back, but they are allowed to take you even if your not on the current cs list. After 5 years tho, you'll have to take the test again.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Rogergoodwin said:


> You can return within 5 years. Obviously your former department is not required to take you back, but they are allowed to take you even if your not on the current cs list. After 5 years tho, you'll have to take the test again.





Winningminds said:


> Anyone know the policy about leaving a CS department and then going back to CS? I've been told before that you can still lateral back for a set amount of years; heard as few as 5 and most being 10. Just figured I would check here before going through the process of contacting CS. I left CS just under 3 years ago.


Section 46


----------

